# Zaavi - liquidation sale



## Stevo2006 (23 Jan 2009)

Just been into the one in Dundrum and they have up to 40% off, including Blu Ray DVD's!!

11.99 for most Blu Rays!!


----------



## Smashbox (24 Jan 2009)

The Athlone store is closed. No bargains for me!


----------

